# New Allez



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

So I finally found a bike to buy, I decided on last years Allez Comp Apex M2 Compact. I got a really good deal on it (under 1200 out the door). I think I'll probably try and get a nicer wheel set and some tires. Can anyone recommend some wheel/ tire combos that work for you? All in all I'm excited as this is my first road bike.

I don't have any pictures but I got the White/ Navy/ Silver variant.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I wouldn't upgrade wheels just yet. Ride it for a year. If you then really fall in love with road biking, chances are you'll be looking to upgrade bike. Save your money for that eventuality!


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree, use the money for some shorts/bibs and other cycling "needs". Then next year after some time on the saddle you can look into upgrading. Speaking of saddle, umm.. that's the first place to start, but you will figure that out once you can't sit anymore after a 2 hr ride. Seriously, look into saving that money for a seat (go to a local bike shop and see if they have a seat demo program if you decide to go that route). Enjoy the new ride!!!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 on the seat upgrade. If you long rides (3+ hours), you'll appreciate a good seat. If you do get a seat, get a good (and often expensive) one! it's really worth it, and you'll be able to transfer your seat to a new ride down the road (just save the old seat for putback). I love those Selle Italia SLR seat with the cut-away down the middle! If you're a guy, you'll that hole is where your balls fall in to relax. Think about it!


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the words. I come from a MTB background and bought a road bike because I found myself wanting to ride on the roads instead of trails. I'm in a local club that races both MTB and RB's so I'm not going anywhere anytime fast. I already have my kit from my club and all the other goodies that come along with it. As far as upgrading bikes i don't really see myself wanting to do that because I don't care for carbon. At least at the moment, and from all the stuff I've researched and read the Allez is a good bike worthy of the racing I'd like to do. I was going to get the EVO model but after reading all the posts on this forum I decided that the apex group wasn't too far off from the rival group and the only difference really would be the crank and wheels ( as well as the new BB30). So I'm going to be on stock wheels for a little bit, but I certainly would like to shave the weight of the anchors at some point and put a quality wheel/ tire combo on. So that is where I am at and I would love to hear what works best for you all. 

Once again thanks for the looking out!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

how much are you looking to spend on a wheelset?
You can buy factory wheelsets, like the entry level Mavic Askium for $250/set.

Personally, I would build a set using Kinlin XR300 rims (20/24 spokes) with Token hubs:

something like this:

hubs: SHIMANO * Token TK520TBT Carbon Road Bike Hub set Ceramic Bearing BLACK 20 24H | eBay

rims:
Kinlin XR-300 Rims

So let's look at the math:
(I've factor in shipping cost)
have hubs $245
rims ~$100
spokes ~$20 (regular round steel spokes)
build labor $60

Total is $425. I think this would be a great all-around wheelset for performance and reliability.. that you can train and race with your club homies. This wheelset would be slightly above entry-level in price, but it's nearer the high-end in performance and weight.


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

perfect exactly what I was looking for thank you very very much.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> So let's look at the math:
> (I've factor in shipping cost)
> have hubs $245
> rims ~$100
> ...


Thanks for the info !
Is the $60 labor real ? It seems VERY low to me.
How long does it take the shop to hand build and true the wheels ?
I'm in Southern California, Who can recommend a good shop that can build wheels for such low fee?
Thx


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Where in socal? LA or OC? If you're in OC, then check The Path, and while I don't know their fees but they are reasonable.

There's another reputable shop in Lake Forest that I know will do it for $40/wheel. If you're interested I can find the name of the shop.

Me, I have this guy in Laguna Niguel do it for me for $30/wheel. If you're interested I can ask him for a price. Not trying to sell you anything, just trying to help out.

but in general $30-$40/wheel is the going rate I think.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thx Aclinjury...
So looks like the going rate for a pair is $60-$100.

I am in Agoura Hills Area
So everything from the San Fernando Valley up to Newbury park is great.

BTW, what's the weight of the wheels you listed above ?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Umm I don't know any shop up there. But here's my advice. Go to a small shop where there is an old guy mechanic working. The older the guys, the more experience (usually this is the case). And ask them if they'll provide free "tweaking" of the wheels after a first few rides. Newly built wheels do go out of true as the spokes settle in.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

thx
What's the weight of the wheels you specified above ?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Going by rough numbers
rims 462g x 2 = 924g
front hub = 72g
rear hub = 200g
---------------------------
total = 1196g

factor in decent spokes + nipples ~ 200g

So = 1396g total?

To give an idea, a set of Dura Ace 7900 wheelset is over 1400g, and well more than double the price.
Mavic Kysrium SL is like 1500g, also at more than double the price.

Keep in mind this wheelset would be stronger than Shimano because the XR-300 rims are built for the big guys, guys in the 180lbs+ range.

If you're a weightweenie (ie, under 160lbs), then I'd consider getting the ligher Kinlin XR-270. They're a little lighter, and cheaper too!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i very much agree with holding off on the upgrades and buying a nice pair of shorts/bibs/shoes.... I used to have the upgrade-itis syndrome then i realized that i spent the price of my bike on useless upgrades that really didnt yield much positive benefit.


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Going by rough numbers
> rims 462g x 2 = 924g
> front hub = 72g
> rear hub = 200g
> ...


Perfect... My current wheels are at 1860 g
The other option I was looking at is the Soul 3.0 SL
S3.0- Mid Profile Aluminium Clincher

$500 a pair including S$H approx 1400 gr.
I believe they are using the Kinlin XR-300 as well.


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

jeeper006 said:


> i very much agree with holding off on the upgrades and buying a nice pair of shorts/bibs/shoes.... I used to have the upgrade-itis syndrome then i realized that i spent the price of my bike on useless upgrades that really didnt yield much positive benefit.


I mentioned above that I have a kit already from my team, but I do value your opinion. I think the wheels and seat are whats going to get replaced.From what I can tell the groupings are pretty much the same (for Sram) up until Red so I'll be fine with the Apex, and pretty much all the brakes work the same so I should be fine with them dual pivots. I might upgrade to Apex or rival just to have a full grouping. So that leaves just the Seat (maybe the post but I doubt it) and the wheels. I am pretty set on changing the wheels though (no pun intended).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PutnamB said:


> I mentioned above that I have a kit already from my team, but I do value your opinion. I think the wheels and seat are whats going to get replaced.From what I can tell the groupings are pretty much the same (for Sram) up until Red so I'll be fine with the Apex, and *pretty much all the brakes work the same so I should be fine with them dual pivots.* I might upgrade to Apex or rival just to have a full grouping. So that leaves just the Seat (maybe the post but I doubt it) and the wheels. I am pretty set on changing the wheels though (no pun intended).


Very true. Before upgrading brakes, I suggest upgrading your _pads_ to Kool-Stop Salmons and call it a brake upgrade, because it'll feel like one. 
Kool-Stop Dura-Ace/Ultegra Replacement Inserts Salmon in Tree Fort Bikes Brake Pads (road) (cat172)


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Stumpy2011 said:


> Perfect... My current wheels are at 1860 g
> The other option I was looking at is the Soul 3.0 SL
> S3.0- Mid Profile Aluminium Clincher
> 
> ...


$500 does sound like a good deal. I think all these stuff come from 1 or 2 factories out of Taiwan anyway!


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> $500 does sound like a good deal. I think all these stuff come from 1 or 2 factories out of Taiwan anyway!


Soul is Hand-built in Singapore. quite good reviews on this board


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

So i was able to do my first test run today on the bike since the weather is great. WOW I am so surprised at how much I like the road biking experience! Everything I read about this model is true, and then some. It demands to go faster and will not settle for a paced cadence. Push a little harder and will surge forward into what would be a sprint. Climbs like it doesn't know what a hill is. Just stand and go. The only thing I have a problem with is the front der. when I need to shift down it's a really big process and I have to repeatedly keep trying. I think this may be a combo of missing half of my middle finger and twenty-five percent of my index with the overly long throw on duo-tap. 

I just on the local road path and followed behind what looked to be an avid cyclist for well over 6 miles NO problem. While in the process learned some general etiquette and road rules. Although I got the feeling the guy was getting creeped out/ scared I was on his "tail" for so long. 

Race oriented aluminum? Maybe, maybe not but I certainly seem to think so. Good deal? No, great deal worth every bit and maybe a bit more. Would I recommend to anyone else? If they wanted an aluminum frame for racing/ commuting? Hell yes.

And again, thanks to you all I was able to make a well informed decision on my purchase and came out ahead! THANK YOU SO MUCH.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

PutnamB said:


> I just on the local road path and* followed behind what looked to be an avid cyclist for well over 6 miles* NO problem. While in the process learned some general etiquette and road rules. Although *I got the feeling the guy was getting creeped out/ scared I was on his "tail"* for so long.


Assuming there was no communication, if it were 'that guy', I would've been put off by your actions. If you're going to hook up with another rider, approach with an 'on your left' (or similar), introduce yourself and ask if they mind you following along. 

I've had guys draft/ hook up unannounced that obviously were lacking in bike handling skills and they _did_ scare/ creep me out.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah man don't tailgate people or they get spooked! I get spooked mainly because I don't want to get run over by some dude that's not my buddy! I also get spooked when a chick decides to hitch a ride with me too. One reason why I don't like group ride with girls!


----------



## PutnamB (Jan 7, 2012)

It's a pretty high traffic path and people tend to follow one another but I don't think he was scared or creeped out that I might have injured him. To be honest I haven't ever seen anyone who really lacked the basics and could injury someone due to those. I'm sure there are but I haven't seen any. All in all I love my bike and you guys made my choice easy thanks again.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

When are you going to post pics? We need to see this bike.


----------

